# Do you buy items with the CA prop 65 warning on them?



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

My daughter and I were at the store buying a life jacket. And she saw a Barbie backpack fishing gear thingie like this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Shakespeare-Ba...6100955&sr=1-7

And she really really wanted it, and I looked at the label on the back and it said in fine print at the bottom, "This product contains a chemical known to the state of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm".
I didn't buy it. I'm wondering, what chemical could that be and would it harm her just handling the item? If so, why the F are they selling it?
Would you buy it? She really really wants it.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

:


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie3096* 
it said in fine print at the bottom, "This product contains a chemical known to the state of California to cause cancer and birth defects or other reproductive harm".

Yikes!!









Part of me thinks it's a CYA kind of thing, and that the amount of this chemical is so low that it shouldn't be a problem but they're just putting the warning on it to be safe.

And then the other part of me is thinking why on Earth I would use a product that is KNOWN to cancer (as opposed to being "linked" to cancer.. as many other products are).

Hmm.. I've never heard of such a warning. Freaky. (Off to google.)


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

I probably would've bought it, they have that warning label on everything in CA - including most buildings. The laws here are far stricter than anywhere else in the country when it comes to this. The store that you were in when you saw it probably had the same warning sign posted somewhere. They're everywhere here.


----------



## loitering (Mar 27, 2006)

I've only ever seen these labels a couple of times, and not being used to them they freaked me out!

The one item I can remember was this atrocity my dad got for christmas. It was three snowmen sitting on each other's shoulders that sang and danced.

I'm interested to hear more.


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

Even when they don't have a warning label, we don't buy that pvc vinyl stuff made in China; never have; get rid of it like poison when someone gifts it to us. Even lunch bags are made of this stuff and it has lead and other heavy metals in it, not to mention it gives off fumes that have dioxins in them.

I'm considered to be a hippy-freak, just over-the-top concerned about that stuff that the if-you-can't-see-it-it-can't-hurt-you crowd buy with joy.


----------



## hippymomma69 (Feb 28, 2007)

It's probably chlorine or something like that....all pools in CA also have that warning on them.....I usually ignore them unless it's something I'm planning to ingest LOL

hth
peace,
robyn


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Everything, practically in CA has a warning label on it.

Its amazing they haven't stuck some type of label on the water that comes out of the faucet







:


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

LOL, our apartment complex even has that warning posted on our mailboxes!


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Funny, I just finished upgrades in my computer and my video card had that same warning. I was wondering what was up about it...

I find it weird.

Sheal


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

We live in CA...my house has that warning on it. Seriously, in the garage is a little sticker next to the fuse box









Really, that warning is on almost all stores, restaurants, and many items sold in stores. I take it on a case by case basis.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

When I see that warning, I look for a comparable product that does not have the warning, and if I can't find one I consider whether I can do without the product.

The two things I have purchased that had that warning label are Citra-Strip paint stripper (because I'd researched and knew that it was at least safer than the other brands) and my computer mouse.


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

practically everything has a warning in CA. It gets to the point that I just started ignoring them because some were so ridiculous. I wish they had a higher standard because then the warnings would have real meaning.

That nice bottle of red wine. Well that contains sulfites. Really, read wine has sulfites?
Of course it does. Does it really require a large sign in the store and on the bottle?


----------

